

A Closer Look at BuildABrand's Closed Beta - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/12/a-closer-look-at-buildabrands-closed-beta/

======
daveshanley
Sign up for the closed beta at <http://buildabrand.com>

------
mootymoots
interested if any other hackernews users have used this on the beta?

